
Amazon: Lack of Redundancy - gaika
http://webgadgets.ws/roller/strange/entry/lack_of_redundancy
======
ajross
It seems like most of the complaint in the first half (before the author
starts talking about redundancy technologies) isn't actually about redundancy
at all. It's a complaint that they have these XP laptops that they can't
actually develop on and need access to their linux desktops.

Isn't the solution, y'know, simply to give the developers _linux_ laptops and
put the non-essential junk on windows boxes under their desks? Or inside a
vmware instance? I'll admit I was shocked that they're using Outlook. I
actually interviewed there many years back and was impressed at how sane the
whole environment seemed. Maybe things have changed.

------
lsc
this is part of why I do everything in the terminal

latency is acceptable, even when my workstation is on the other side of the
globe, and I can buy a new workstation for 'change in the couch' money. (I
currently have a $300 Everex CloudBook (via nanobook) I got at Wallmart for
the bus rides. that and a usb 3g modem, and I'm good to go.)

Backups are easy. Granted, the box isn't entirely redundant. If the
motherboard blows on it, I've got to run to the datacenter and fix it or
restore from backup to another box (if I'm remote) and I have a problem if the
datacenter goes up in smoke, but it's been a pretty reliable system so far.
The disk I'm on is mirrored, so I've not actually had to restore from backup
in a few years.

But yeah, it's nice because I can take a total 'it's disposable' attitude
towards any laptop or desktop. If it gives me trouble, format and re install.
If a client wants me to use one of her workstations, no problem (though I
change the password from somewhere trusted when I'm done.)

Heck with a sufficiently advanced cellphone I can console in.

~~~
stcredzero
Any sufficiently advanced cellphone will have SSH.

(Yes, it's a riff on Arthur C. Clarke.)

------
dandelany
More like lack of an article... (I got a 404. Mirror?)

~~~
andr
Talk about lack of redundancy.

------
stcredzero
Amazon Redundancy: prioritize this feature. Next.

